# Six Month Winter Escapes



## babyboomer99 (Feb 25, 2012)

We are happy retirees who usually spend the UK winter well away from the snow. This season we are in Penang but I have always felt Thailand was the place for us but I cannot find decent 6-month accommodation. Our rental budget is 300Gbp - 400 Gbp so we can usually find somewhere nice. When I check Thailand on the web I can only find luxury stuff for 6 months. Nice stuff for a more reasonable price seems to go to 12-month lets. Anyone have any good advice on how to find good stuff for 6 months - October to April. I'm thinking Krabi-Phuket area and I love Koh Lanta. -- we like to use the rental place as a base while we explore other parts of Asia so it cannot be too remote and husband would not like to drive in Thailand (sensible man) so we need a place with goodish local transport. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Babyboomer, is you browse the internet for accommodation, especially in the areas that you would like to stay, you will find mot of the times more expensive properties. 

Websites that you will not find easy through google are:
http://www.mrroomfinder.com
Thailand Classified Ads | 25 February 2012 | Page 1 | BahtSold.com
?????????????? ????????????? ????????????? ???????? ?????? ??????? ???????? ?????????????? ????????????? ???????????? ?????? ??????????? ???????? ???????? : Premium Mall - TARAD.com (in Thai)
most of the advertisers are private persons and the rental rates are more than reasonable. 

Otherwise, do what most people do. Move in a hotel for a week or so first and look around the area. 
ALL websites offering accommodation are perfect to make an inventory and get yourself orientated, but never book an accommodation online!!


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi BB99, I myself am a bb and go to Phuket often the trick I have found is to go book into a fairly nice hotel and check the local real estate agents and papers ,I also have made deals with hotels on a 1 month basis and have stayed up to 3 months at a time ,I did a deal last year for 12,000 Bht a month, room changed every day secure clean central,included power and water ,it was also the low season so depending on the time of year and your ability to barter,the better the deal,November through to April is high and mid season ,don't let that stop you. deals can be struct any time as they prefer bums in beds as oposed to empty beds , Good luck if you go there,
WAZZA


----------



## babyboomer99 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the websites - just what I need to get a picture of the type of stuff available and its price....will do some research then do as Wazza says-book in somewhere and start negotiating...thanks all.


----------

